# puppy neutering



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi, we have had our puppy for a little over 2 months now, and were recommended to neuter him in the next month or 2 by the vet. Anyone have any feedback on this? I'm hesitant because of some of the health issues as well as behavior. He is just 6 months old now.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Did your vet give any specific reasons (i.e. specific health concerns related to your pup) or was just something which is your vet`s generic practice?


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Our breeder recommended not neutering Maui until he was at least a year old as he is growing and developing, and hormones are relevant.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Gabica said:


> Did your vet give any specific reasons (i.e. specific health concerns related to your pup) or was just something which is your vet`s generic practice?





Gabica said:


> Did your vet give any specific reasons (i.e. specific health concerns related to your pup) or was just something which is your vet`s generic practice?


 He didn't. Our boy is in great health. I have worked with animals for many years and did a lot of research on the topic of spay and neuter. I know that some breeders even say 2 years. Issues like cancer, behavior, and growth changes are all very relevant concerns for me. Testosterons is still made so that is not so much my worry. More so for future health. He is my first vizsla, so I'm looking for all the breed knowledge and advice I can get!


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

PinDave said:


> Our breeder recommended not neutering Maui until he was at least a year old as he is growing and developing, and hormones are relevant.


Thanks, and he is adorable! Ice is our first vizsla, and some things are just not so cookie cutter, like neutering. I do feel like vets seem to have the same standard for all tho.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My Vizslas never finished growing, or filling out until between 2 and 3 years old. So that is the time I spay, or neuter.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Neuter at 6 months of age?? That's seems really inconsistent with all of the reading I have done through the years.
Finn is 9-1/2 months old, and my vet won't even consider neutering him until 18 months to two years.
Personally, I would not neuter/spay a 8 month old puppy.
I have had three males that remained intact their entire lives with no issues or complications.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I just wanted to double check as sometimes there are real health reasons for neutering that early. I am in the camp of keeping them intact at least 2-3 years. Some vets are only looking at it from the PoV of preventing possible unwanted litters. If you know that your boy is healthy and you can keep him from females in heat, you can politely dismiss the vet`s proposal. I proactively avoided this conversation as i told with both boys right at the first puppy check that they will be possibly bred, they put it on their papers and we have never discussed this topic again. I may or may not breed them, i just wanted to avoid any discussion about it.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

texasred said:


> My Vizslas never finished growing, or filling out until between 2 and 3 years old. So that is the time I spay, or neuter.


Thank you! I'm planning on waiting. This is such a great forum for advice! So happy I cam across it yesterday.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

gunnr said:


> Neuter at 6 months of age?? That's seems really inconsistent with all of the reading I have done through the years.
> Finn is 9-1/2 months old, and my vet won't even consider neutering him until 18 months to two years.
> Personally, I would not neuter/spay a 8 month old puppy.
> I have had three males that remained intact their entire lives with no issues or complications.


The vet wanted to do it around 8-9months. I've waited with all my other dogs unless there was a health issue, but having not owned a vizsla before I thought maybe there was a reason. But, like you said, the reading I've done says different. We will do it eventually, just not so soon. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"but having not owned a vizsla before I thought maybe there was a reason."

At the end of the day, physiologically, the Vizsla is still a dog like all other dogs.
You're correct to wait in my opinion.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Gabica said:


> I just wanted to double check as sometimes there are real health reasons for neutering that early. I am in the camp of keeping them intact at least 2-3 years. Some vets are only looking at it from the PoV of preventing possible unwanted litters. If you know that your boy is healthy and you can keep him from females in heat, you can politely dismiss the vet`s proposal. I proactively avoided this conversation as i told with both boys right at the first puppy check that they will be possibly bred, they put it on their papers and we have never discussed this topic again. I may or may not breed them, i just wanted to avoid any discussion about it.


Absolutely, but he is all good  What a great way to avoid the talk! I didn't think of that! Did you see any behavior differences in your boys before/after neutering? I'm going to ask our vet why he suggested to neuter so early. Thank you for the advice, this is a really nice forum to be able to connect with other owners.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have not neutered my boys. Bende is a little over 4 and Miksa is 2 and he still has not filled out fully. So far i have not seen any reason to neuter them. If i had to i would actually go for vasectomy, to keep the hormones going.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep in mind, the only reason mine do not stay intact is because I own males, and females. I don't breed, so by 3 years old I have it done. Just makes it easier on me. No more having to keep them separated during the heat cycle.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

Gabica said:


> I have not neutered my boys. Bende is a little over 4 and Miksa is 2 and he still has not filled out fully. So far i have not seen any reason to neuter them. If i had to i would actually go for vasectomy, to keep the hormones going.


That's a good option. I'm considering neuter, but not until he has gone thru puberty. He's 6 months old now and about 34lbs. Much more filling out to go.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

texasred said:


> Keep in mind, the only reason mine do not stay intact is because I own males, and females. I don't breed, so by 3 years old I have it done. Just makes it easier on me. No more having to keep them separated during the heat cycle.


Makes sense. He is not going to be bred so I will probably consider neutering after puberty.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our vet was insistent on neutering early 9-12 months. We were going to keep Milo intact for good, but we got a female V and were obviously concerned about our female getting pregnant. So Milo was neutered at 27-months of age. 

Fast forward, we will not even consider spaying our female until her second heat or well into her second year of age. Was told by several knowledgable people with hunting breeds to wait at the very least 2-years of age so their bones structure can properly mature, etc. 

To that end, our longtime vet kept annoying us at every visit with our female that we final gave in and switched vets. We simply couldn't convince her otherwise we wanted to wait and she us feel so uncomfortable at every visit so we simply moved on to one that would embrace our decision....fwiw.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

we waited 2 years on the breeders recommendation and our research..


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

So happy I found this conversation as we are in the same situation.

Mika is turning 1 on 1st of August, and while his marking has increased recently he’s just a normal adolescent (testing us and other dogs a lot  ).

We don’t intend to breed with him and our vet has recommended chemical neutering in the beginning and if it doesn’t create any big changes in his behavior go ahead with full neuter once he’s 2-3 yrs old.

I’ve only found limited research around this topic and I was wondering if any anyone might have experience with chemical neutering.

Thanks!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

We had our V neutered at 6 months because one of his testicles would not drop down. Turned out that it was way up near his abdomen. The vet said it was good we did neuter when we did because that testicle would have turned cancerous. If he had both normal in the beginning we would have waited at least till he was 1 yr.old. He is 4 1/2 now, & he is tall at 26" & beautiful. His temperament is awesome, very affectionate, confident, & has been trained. He is great.


----------



## Lovlee (Jul 13, 2020)

tegee26 said:


> Our vet was insistent on neutering early 9-12 months. We were going to keep Milo intact for good, but we got a female V and were obviously concerned about our female getting pregnant. So Milo was neutered at 27-months of age.
> 
> Fast forward, we will not even consider spaying our female until her second heat or well into her second year of age. Was told by several knowledgable people with hunting breeds to wait at the very least 2-years of age so their bones structure can properly mature, etc.
> 
> To that end, our longtime vet kept annoying us at every visit with our female that we final gave in and switched vets. We simply couldn't convince her otherwise we wanted to wait and she us feel so uncomfortable at every visit so we simply moved on to one that would embrace our decision....fwiw.


What an ordeal! It was his first wellness visit with our vet, and he suggested we do it within the next 2 months. No nagging yet. I want to give him time to grow and mature properly before considering. Hopefully there will be no nagging and the decision will be understood.


----------



## Vladimir (Jul 3, 2020)

Lovlee said:


> Hi, we have had our puppy for a little over 2 months now, and were recommended to neuter him in the next month or 2 by the vet. Anyone have any feedback on this? I'm hesitant because of some of the health issues as well as behavior. He is just 6 months old now.


----------



## Vladimir (Jul 3, 2020)

In my humble opinion, as an owner and breeder, I suggest finding a new veterinarian ASAP.


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

Lovlee said:


> Thank you! I'm planning on waiting. This is such a great forum for advice! So happy I cam across it yesterday.


I think you've made a wise decision. Neutering prior to 24 months voids the health guarantee I provide my new puppy owners. There have been specific studies done about early neutering in the Vizsla. Here's one study you might want to review: Spay-neuter considerations to maximize health - IVC Journal


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

Starrpath said:


> I think you've made a wise decision. Neutering prior to 24 months voids the health guarantee I provide my new puppy owners. There have been specific studies done about early neutering in the Vizsla. Here's one study you might want to review: Spay-neuter considerations to maximize health - IVC Journal


I'm sorry, the link didn't post but it's the study done by Chris Zink, DVM, PhD, DACVP, DACVSMR, CCRT, CVSMT, CVA and published Feb 6, 2017 and viewable in the ivc journal online


----------

